# Totalled my helmet => Crash replacement plan ?



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Hi, I bought a Giro Flak helmet 2 years ago and crashed it yesterday on a DH run. I went OTB and landed head down first on a rock bed trail and did a front flip/roll and hurt my lower-back that wasn't protected by my hydration back pack. I also busted my hydration bladder (punctured).

Beside my back pain and bloody elbow, I had no injuries, thanks to my helmet. I was even surprised as I took a major hit and my head and neck were the only part of me to take G force hit. A bit like this guy, except I had no protection other than my helmet :









This is me that day (the crash happened on the last run) :









See the attached pics of the helmet foam/shell gap (1/4") and a few scratches on the shell, but no cracks. Plus my right arm/elbow.

Now I called Giro and they offer a crash replacement plan on their helmet. For my model which is normally $45 MSRP (paid mine $45 including taxes), they can offer me the same one for $32.50 including taxes and since they are close to my home, I can go there and don't have to pay shipping fees. So I need to buy a new helmet indeed, but I was thinking about keeping this one in a box and when my kids will ask me why they have to wear a helmet, I'll have something to show how important helmets are and why they have to wear one. This helmet saved my life and I'm glad I always wear one, otherwise they would still be shoveling my brain off the trail.

But I believe I saw a helmet company advertising for a crash replacement plan that they would give you a new helmet for free if your crash yours (in between 5 years) ? Might also be in the motorcycle industry, I don't remember. Anyone ?

Thanks !


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

Do you have a crash replacement plan for your teeth?

I saw a guy go face first on a big tabletop at whistler. Shattered his visor and cracked the chin guard. He hit so hard he was unconscious for at least a minute, then badly disoriented (kept asking what country he was in). The helmet strap cut into his neck badly enough that he needed several stiches just above his adams apple. If he hadn't been wearing a full face helmet... It would have been gruesome.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Well we have social Medicare in Quebec, so that's a plus at least. Gotta say I wasn't really geared up for DH either.

What I'm looking for here is there any helmet company that offer free helmet replacement in case you crash yours in like the normal 5 years helmet lifetime ? Or is this only into the motorcycle industry ? Cause that would be a great selling point when I'll be buying my new helmet.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Just buy a new helmet.

And change your location tag before you get banned.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

shiggy said:


> Just buy a new helmet.
> 
> And change your location tag before you get banned.


I'll do.

And done already.


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

shiggy said:


> Just buy a new helmet.
> 
> And change your location tag before you get banned.


X2 on the new helmet

What's a "location tag" and why would someone get banned for it????

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

Helmets are designed to crumple when you crash, instead of your skull. Reduced cost replacement seems pretty generous to me.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I see no light at the end of the tunnel with this thread.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

eatdrinkride said:


> I see no light at the end of the tunnel with this thread.


...so I guess no one has an answer


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

I've never heard of a company that offers free of charge crash replacements and I can't imagine that such a thing exists. The helmet is fulfilling its sole purpose in life when you bash your head on something. I doubt there is a company that will _give _away a replacement for something that did it's job. These helmet companies are for profit businesses. If they start giving away crash replacements, that'd be a fasttrack to bankruptcy.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

BShow said:


> I've never heard of a company that offers free of charge crash replacements and I can't imagine that such a thing exists. The helmet is fulfilling its sole purpose in life when you bash your head on something. I doubt there is a company that will _give _away a replacement for something that did it's job. These helmet companies are for profit businesses. If they start giving away crash replacements, that'd be a fasttrack to bankruptcy.


Why ? I think they would be getting even more sales for higher end helmets since you know the $200 you just spent on a nice helmet isn't gonna be all wasted. Sure that for $40 helmet it might not be worth it, but I would be a lot more inclined to buy a helmet from them than the other guy who just offer a discount on your replacement helmet.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Ouch, that looks nasty! I wish you a speedy recovery, it should not take you more than a couple of weeks to be back in the saddle. Perhaps the folks at the Rider down forum could have some tips how to ride through this injury, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

StiHacka said:


> Ouch, that looks nasty! I wish you a speedy recovery, it should not take you more than a couple of weeks to be back in the saddle. Perhaps the folks at the Rider down forum could have some tips how to ride through this injury, too. :thumbsup:


Oh, I'm already back riding like I did right after the crash, finished the DH run on myself. Like I said, my head was alright and so does the bike and the only thing bothering me was my back and elbow. I got very lucky.

You should have seen how my brother's leg was... But he got lucky too since he shaved his legs for the first time the day before


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Bern has a crash replacement program, a flat $35 USD rate to replace any of their helmet, even the ones at $200. Bought a Bern Allston in summer 2013 and been very happy with it, already saved my head once a few months back from being ran over by a car. The helmet was fine, as my face took most of the pavement with my arms. In Canada, the rate is $45 CAD, which covers the return S&H fees of the new helmet, although their HQ are only a few blocks from my place, I could probably walk, I mean ride, in to swap my helmet if I ever crash it.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

I use the Troy Lee Design elbow/forearm guards for my arms and really like them. No straps, just a tight elastic fit distributed across the entire guard. The go on pretty tight when new but loosen up some and become easier to put on and take off. I've crashed in them pretty hard. Hard enough to be sore later, but no real damage to me or the guard even.

I'd say in one particular instance they saved me from two broken arms. Took me 8 weeks to fully heal from the bruising and muscle tears, but that is better than being two casts. I was even able to finish the ride, which would have been a nightmare otherwise given how far I was from help.

ben


----------

